# Yellow homers



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a question with breeding yellow. 
I have 1 yellow mottle hen which I bred from an Andalusian cock and chocolate hen. 
my yellow mottle hen was paired up with a red cock with silver tail which I breed from (quamond and black pair)
These two breed me 3 rounds 5 dark blue checkers and one silver with red bar cock. No yellows 

So I recently received 2 yellow cocks 1 recidivist yellow and one yellow with silver on tail. 

The yellow mottle hen will not pair with either yellow cock and has paired with a black mottle (out of dun grizzle and black) 

my question is what do I pair the two yellows cocks with for my best chance in breeding yellow. The only youngster I kept from the 6 I breed out of the yellow was the silver which is a cock so that’s out of the question. 

What hens I have available and what their background is 
1- black hen (out of dun grizzle and black)
2- red with silver tail hen (Andalusian and red silver tail) 
3- solid white hen (two whites)
4- blue checker hen (blue checkers)
5- Andalusian hen (black and Andalusian) 
I know this is long but figured more info the better. Also I can post pictures since my colors are vague


----------

